# What are the best and worst snowboard brands?



## mcar93

In terms of reputation?
Good Reputation, Overall Product Quality:
Bad reputation, Cheap Quality:

And/or which brand is your personal favorite/least favorite?


----------



## corneilli

Everybody has their own opinion. There isn't a single brand that you can call good or worse, every brand has some high-end and some low-end snowboards. Useless discussion with other words, it all comes down to personal preference


----------



## mcar93

corneilli said:


> Everybody has their own opinion. There isn't a single brand that you can call good or worse, every brand has some high-end and some low-end snowboards. Useless discussion with other words, it all comes down to personal preference


So certain brands don't make better over-all quality? A Never Summer is no better than a 5150? O:


----------



## corneilli

mcar93 said:


> So certain brands don't make better over-all quality? A Never Summer is no better than a 5150? O:


Didn't say that, but you can't judge brands on over-all quality when you are buying a board  You need to be open-minded to every brand when you're buying a board. It is true that some companies like for example your Never Summer example make over-all better boards, but maybe 5150 has a board that completely fits your needs and is one of their better boards, then you should pick that one. You get me?


----------



## mcar93

corneilli said:


> Didn't say that, but you can't judge brands on over-all quality when you are buying a board  You need to be open-minded to every brand when you're buying a board. It is true that some companies like for example your Never Summer example make over-all better boards, but maybe 5150 has a board that completely fits your needs and is one of their better boards, then you should pick that one. You get me?


Ah yeah, I get what you're saying now. I was mainly looking for what brands have a good reputation, etc. I'll try to rephrase the question.


----------



## corneilli

mcar93 said:


> Ah yeah, I get what you're saying now. I was mainly looking for what brands have a good reputation, etc. I'll try to rephrase the question.


 That will do the job :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeinaus

as with anything most brands have high end gear and low end gear. low end gear is low end gear and is usually pretty crappy. you get what you pay for and alot of the time the brand name doesnt offer a huge difference in quality (some exceptions) 

i tend to like different brands for different items:
for bindings ill never buy anything other then rides again. ive tried alot of different bindings and rides were the only ones that had the right feel (comfortable/stiff with great response). plus there made with high grade aluminum and are almost indestructible.

for boots im going to try salomon this year (ive herd alot of good things about there boots and they are super comfortable for my foot)

i had a burton board that lasted me a few seasons that i really liked, however i switched to a salomon powder snake this year as i got a great deal on it and i dont really like to ride much other then powder.

for outerwear im pretty flexible, i usually go with something that has a good fabric and good water proofing/breathability. 

your best bet is to find gear that suits your needs then look up reviews online to fine tune your selection. any good snowboard store will be able to help you choose quality gear.


----------



## Tech420

The best one is whichever is under my feet at the moment.


----------



## Triple8Sol

The best brand for more than a few people on online forums would be whoever is giving them free gear this season or who they work for lol.


----------



## Joe Coffee

Like everyone said pretty much personal pref. I am partial to Burton boards, Burton boots and Union Bindings (Lifetime warranty on baseplate and heel cup. Plus union is a binding only company so it directs all its energies and resources towards just bindings resulting in some of the best bindings to ever see snow imho)


----------



## corneilli

Joe Coffee said:


> Like everyone said pretty much personal pref. I am partial to Burton boards, Burton boots and Union Bindings (Lifetime warranty on baseplate and heel cup. Plus union is a binding only company so it directs all its energies and resources towards just bindings resulting in some of the best bindings to ever see snow imho)


 Burton also has lifetime warrenty on the baseplate


----------



## wrathfuldeity

LAMAR:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:Rules All


----------



## bseracka

wrathfuldeity said:


> LAMAR:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:Rules All


Once upon a time... 

How about T9


----------



## Joe Coffee

corneilli said:


> Burton also has lifetime warrenty on the baseplate


yep I know. Just pointing out that union does too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zolemite

Tech420 said:


> The best one is whichever is under my feet at the moment.


You sir are correct. I think every board I had was a different brand. I've had 8. Some brands I rode don't exist anymore lol

To answer OP. I've always heard Ride, Lib, Burton were good quality. I've had a Burton and liked it. I ride Burton boots and bindings usually. I've had and currently have Forum bindings as well. Ride/Preston bindings have always been good as well.


----------



## lj79615

i currently ride burton board/bindings and just ordered a new burton set up
good quality in my exp, customer service/warranty good also
not going to lie i also like all of their marketing and such
even my burton outerwear seems to last longer than my other gear

i will keep buying burton until i get crappy product or service, unless another company just has something i cant live without


----------



## poutanen

KEMPER!!! :yahoo::yahoo: I still have my first board, a Kemper FS with Kemper bindings. I really should take it out again one day... :bowdown:


----------



## extra0

yeah, kemper used to be up there, but is now definitely among the worst. Don't know what happened to them/who bought them out, but my local sports store has one of their boards and it's, visually, the worst construction I've ever seen...looks like it was cut out, glued together and "finished" by a blind person. 

as far as boards I've actually owned, omatic was the worst. Even their top of the line "awesome" was cheap. The so called "sintered" base was really a really poor material that gouged easily and dried out after one day riding. The top sheet started delaming after a week of light groomer riding. It actually rode great, but even a 1 year warranty was _really_ pushing it on those things


----------



## blunted_nose

Joe Coffee said:


> Like everyone said pretty much personal pref. I am partial to Burton boards, Burton boots and Union Bindings (Lifetime warranty on baseplate and heel cup. Plus union is a binding only company so it directs all its energies and resources towards just bindings resulting in some of the best bindings to ever see snow imho)


And yet they cant make a toe strap that fits on boots other then thirtytwo's while providing comfort and secure fit? hmmm...


----------



## poutanen

poutanen said:


> KEMPER!!! :yahoo::yahoo: I still have my first board, a Kemper FS with Kemper bindings. I really should take it out again one day... :bowdown:





extra0 said:


> yeah, kemper used to be up there, but is now definitely among the worst. Don't know what happened to them/who bought them out, but my local sports store has one of their boards and it's, visually, the worst construction I've ever seen...looks like it was cut out, glued together and "finished" by a blind person.


Kemper's been out of business for quite some time now... :blink: I own a '95 Freestyle and some late 90's bindings with aluminium heelcups. :yahoo: VERY well built board back then.


----------



## meno

Joe Coffee said:


> Like everyone said pretty much personal pref. I am partial to Burton boards, Burton boots and Union Bindings (Lifetime warranty on baseplate and heel cup. Plus union is a binding only company so it directs all its energies and resources towards just bindings resulting in some of the best bindings to ever see snow imho)


Union may try to make the best bindings but it doesn't mean they make the best. All because a company directs all its resources toward one product line doesn't mean it results in the best. Larger companies probably have more resources and larger r&d budgets.


----------



## nabber

*Best Snowboard Brand*

I was recently trying to find the same information. Everyone says Burton is the best but I really think it is all up to what you believe and what you ride. So for me K2 and Ride are the best. I did find a nice site though that talks about a whole bunch of different brands. It was here. This helped me a lot I was doing a paper so it has a lot of keys facts. Hope it helps.


----------

